
How to Improve Walmart Advertising Campaigns - WalterJT
https://jungletopp.com/walmart-advertising/
======
WalterJT
By utilizing the “Set Total Budget” option on the Walmart Advertising
Platform, it automatically uses the budget without having to monitor it. What
do you need to know to get started?

